
Google makes Kotlin a first-class language for writing Android apps - rainhacker
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/17/google-makes-kotlin-a-first-class-language-for-writing-android-apps/?utm_source=tcfbpage&sr_share=facebook
======
kristoft
I'm using Kotlin in production about a year and can't see the difference in
development before google announce and after :)

